# Bootsangeln in der Ostsee bei Grömitz- Macht das Sinn?



## Fischbox (7. Januar 2003)

Moin Ihr Cracks! #h 

Hab ersten bei meiner Seekartenstudie festgestellt, daß vor Grömitz in der Ostsee einige Wracks in Reichweite liegen. Da habe ich mir gedacht, daß ich mein Boot in der Ecke ja auch mal zu Wasser lassen kann. Vielleicht kann ich ja ein Wrack orten! Wie sieht das denn um Grömitz im [CURSOR=cursor:crosshair]allgemeinen[/CURSOR]  aus? Macht das viel Sinn dort auf Ostseeleoparden und auch Mefos zu fischen, oder soll ich lieber weiterhin von Fehmarn aus auf Tour gehen? ;+  
....oder gibt es noch andere Hot Spots (Meschendorf?), die unbedingt einen Versuch wert wären?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2003)

Moin!
In den Magen des gefangenen Dorsches sollte mann immer sofort gucken. Da erfährt mann mit ziemlicher Genauigkeit welchen Köder mann verwenden sollte.   
Bei solchen krabben fische ich am liebsten und erfolgreich mit dunkelorange - grauen Pilker oder grün - blau.
Von diesen Gummikrabbenimitationen halte ich gar nichts.  #h


----------



## Laksos (7. Januar 2003)

@Fischbox
Frag&acute; mal Stephan; ich glaube, der müsste sich da in der Gegend auskennen!

@MS
Hast du vielleicht in einem falschen thread hier geantwortet? Irgendwie paßt dein Text hier nich&acute; so zum Sachverhalt, oder lieg&acute; ich da falsch?  ;+  :q


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. Januar 2003)

*Moin*

Moin,

habe von Grömitz viel Gute Fang-Ergebnisse gehört, gerade mit dem Boot.

@MS, wieder in mehreren Fenstern gelesen? :q


----------



## Laksos (7. Januar 2003)

MS wollte wohl hierhin !  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2003)

Klar wollte ich hier nicht Antworten. Ich kenne Grömitz doch gar nicht.
Um so mehr wundere ich mich das hier mein posting aus dem anderen Thema landet. Wie kommt dat denn? Ich habe in diesem Thema nie auf Antworten geklickt. Großes Indianerehrenwort!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Januar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe im letzten Jahr in Grömitz eine Kur gemacht und meine &quot;Dolfin&quot; natürlich dabeigehabt. Es waren die letzten
drei Wochen Ende April bis ca. 8. Mai wo man noch schleppen konnte ohne ständig Hornies am Blinker zu haben. Die Angelei war super.
Man hat die Möglichkeit hoch bis zum schwarzen Grund und runter bis in die Neustädter Bucht zu angeln. Da ich zur Kur
war, hatte ich nur ein Problem: Ich mußte mich beim fangen
etwas zurückhalten und auswählen. Ich war etwa 10 Tage draussen und hatte im Schnitt täglich etwa 50 Dorsche. Der beste Dorsch hatte 77cm. Mefo war auch sehr gut, ich nenne hier aber nie Zahlen. Die besten Fische hatten mehr als 60cm - blitzeputzeblank! :q  Dazu kamen noch 3 Köhler von je etwa 2-3 Pfund. Soweit zum angeln.
Die Slipanlage in Grömitz ist allerdings so gebaut, :v      das man den Eindruck hat, die wollen das slippen dort verhindern. Ich konnte einen VW Bus beobachten, der seine
Kupplung abfackelte, als er versuchte sein Boot da rauszuziehen. Ich bekam mein Boot( 1,2t) zwar mit meinem Auto (Mercedes Diesel) ins Wasser. Ich bin aber heute noch dankbar, dass mein Kumpel Thorsten Becker aus Braunschweig Lust auf Fisch hatte  #h  und am letzten Tag nicht nur den Fang gern mitnahmn, sondern mir auch die Krangebühren von 50 Euro mit seinem schweren Geländewagen ersparte


----------

